
Real Dev – a CLI based way to hire engineers - applechen777
https://real.dev
======
shivawu
In the light of recent topics about interviews, I do think this website can be
a positive effort towards the right direction.

A lot of the challenges here is really close to what we do as developers.

------
applechen777
As an engineer, instead of preparing and solving algorithm puzzles. I really
like this way of recruiting.

